# SCS



## darkstar757 (May 11, 2009)

SCS is it worth the money for the upgrade?


Thanks,
BJ


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome BJ. A little more info please? Have fun. Dennis


----------



## ack_bak (Apr 23, 2009)

Specifically:
- What speakers do you have now?
- What size is your room?
- Do you currently have a 5.1 setup?


----------



## darkstar757 (May 11, 2009)

I currently have a 5.1 setup that is mix of Polk r50 and a polk center channel. I just bought a SVS 20-39PC+ and I love it!


----------



## ack_bak (Apr 23, 2009)

Well I think you can tell from my thread here:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/svsound/18329-so-long-polk-hello-svs.html

how I feel about upgrading from Polk to SVS SCS mains 

It is hard to put a cost on upgrading though. If you have the money it is probably well worth the investment. Personally, I don't think you would regret getting the SVS SCS speakers, and SVS does offer a money back guarantee (minus shipping). 

Let us know what happens.


----------

